# looking good source for corks



## dralarms (Mar 12, 2014)

I need to purchase a bag of corks (1000). I'm looking for a good price on the 1+1's.


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 12, 2014)

Lafitte. A number of us buy from them. For an extra $100 (one time charge) they will brand them with your winery name or anything you want including images.


----------



## dralarms (Mar 12, 2014)

Their site sucks. Can you give me an idea of cost.


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 12, 2014)

about .11 each. with shipping they'll still be under .18

Customer service is awesome when you call


----------



## dralarms (Mar 12, 2014)

Ok, sounds like the shipping will kill it. I'm getting 9 x 1 3/4 corks for 100.00 plus tax. They seem to hold up, I just figured I'd see how much the 1+1's were.


----------



## ffemt128 (Mar 13, 2014)

I just ordered 1000 from Lafitte. Total cost was $182.00. It was .12 each for the corkes and $62 in shipping from Napa Ca. It was a fairly large box. I get the 1+1 as you mentioned. I've been very happy with their product. No pricing on their site but they will send you a sample pack with all their corks and pricing for each if you call.


----------



## Rocky (Mar 13, 2014)

These are the corks I use and I have never had a problem with them: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002VFXY3C/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20 At less than a penny apiece, they are a good deal.


----------



## dralarms (Mar 13, 2014)

That's what I'm using. Only no shipping.


----------



## Scott (Mar 13, 2014)

Always had good luck with George at finevinewines.


----------

